# DIY LED lights???



## groworganic (Dec 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to make a LED flowering light?  I remember making an LED light for a high school physics project, and from what i remember, it was pretty easy.  I'm just not sure I would consider what I made an HID light.  I'm just wondering if it is more complicated to make an HID LED light.  Anybody with experience with this yet?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2008)

> make an HID LED light


 
huh?? Those are two different types of light? You can put them in the same grow area, but I cant see ya maken an HIDLED


----------



## groworganic (Dec 7, 2008)

sorry, i just meant an LED with high light discharge...sorry, i'm toasted right now!  I guess any LED light with enough diodes would produce enough light, I was just curious to see if anyone has tried to make one.  If not, I may give it a go, as long as I can find all the supplies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2008)

There are several people on here doing LED grows.  Do a search on "leds" (plural).  You will get some hits.


----------

